# Will my penis turn women off?



## Moops (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a thing called "pearly penile papules". Theres arcticles and pictures of it on the internet if you want to see exactly what it looks like. They are basicly small bumps on the ridge of the glans. Its not an std, they are harmless and non transmittal.

In my case they are not that many or that big, and theres a chance you wont even notice them unless you look closely... but they are there.

How familiar are women with "pearly penile papules"? Do they know this thing exists? If so, would you as a woman find this a turn off or a dealbreaker?

I'm not married and I know this is a marriage forum but I thought this would be a good place to ask.


----------



## ellaenchanted (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Moops, 
I just looked up "pearly penile papules" and I realised that my boyfriend has teeny tinny ones.... 
They don't bother me at all and I only noticed them a few months ago and we have been together for 4 years 
Although everyone is different, I'm the kind of person that doesn't over analyse but you will come across women that do. 
They're literally just skin, if you come across a women that does say something about them just proves how shallow she is.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I have one and it was never a problem, scared the crap out of me though as I thought I contracted genital warts in college


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I suggest you tell a woman before you get naked that you have this and assure her that they are NOT genital warts.

If there is a genuine deep affection between you and the woman, she will not be bothered.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Pearly Penile Papuled...for her pleasure.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

It'd really depend on how big/numerous and noticeable they were. I did Google it. Some pictures were pretty bad, others not so terrible or even all that noticeable (not a big deal).


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like those bumps they put on condoms and vibrators to enhance a woman's pleasure.

The only thing as a guy I'd suggest is you tell a woman about them when you are becoming sexual. If they look like they might be genital warts or something contagious, she might be turned off if she doesn't know before she sees them. I would only say something as you're undressing, not way ahead of time. And I'd say it in a positive way, not an apologetic way.

If they're not really obvious I wouldn't say anything.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

If it's nothing then I'd say nothing. If she asks "WTH is that?" just say "I don't know, it's always been there. I thought all penises had them" 

I actually did think all penises were curved (until I started watching porn) and had 2 holes. Who knew?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

How to remove pearly penile papules at home!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLWUZ35ck9g


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> How to remove pearly penile papules at home!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLWUZ35ck9g


Oh sure, I'll just warm up my CO2 laser...

OP, I have half a dozen, maybe ten, on underside next to my frenulum. Nobody has ever noticed or complained. I was freaked out when I found them too as a teen. I figured, eventually, that they must be normal.


----------

